# Lower Chest development ideas



## zeelika (Sep 4, 2015)

Been trainging on and off for the past few years and never really took it seriously but recently I strained a tendon in my elbow and after 4 months of doing zero training I want to do it and do it right now.

The two parts of my body that seem to lag or my lower chest and biceps though...which sucks! Anyone got any ideas on how to really shape the lower chest?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 4, 2015)

Shape is genetic. Fat loss and pure size is the only way to change its appearance. 

Bench with bars and dumbbells, dips and pushups etc...


----------



## Yaya (Sep 4, 2015)

Decline and dips


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 4, 2015)

x3 re: dips


----------



## snake (Sep 4, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Shape is genetic. Fat loss and pure size is the only way to change its appearance.
> 
> Bench with bars and dumbbells, dips and pushups etc...



I Second this.

I wish I had a dime every time someone asked me how to peak their bicep. Which is odd because my bi's has no peak.


----------



## Milo (Sep 4, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Shape is genetic. Fat loss and pure size is the only way to change its appearance.
> 
> Bench with bars and dumbbells, dips and pushups etc...



100%. Can't tell you how much time I spent trying to fill in the lower area between my pecs.


----------



## kingblasted (Sep 7, 2015)

I used to have a similar problem my lower right pec was underdeveloped compared to my left side.  Lots of volume with flat bench dumbbell work helped bring it up after a couple months


----------



## Greenebean (Oct 3, 2015)

Weighted dips and high pulley crossovers helped bring my lower chest back up to par.


----------



## conan (Oct 4, 2015)

Try some weighted pec minor dips.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IerK6jDwJN0


----------



## thqmas (Oct 4, 2015)

Weighted dips and pull overs did it for me. But "Shape is genetic" like POB said... to a degree.

Sometimes you see a muscle that is lacking, so you start working that muscle hard, every day or so. You get frustrated for not seeing results and you say to yourself "It's genetics".

Well let me tell you something: Sometimes, the lacking muscles is lacking because other muscles are not strong enough to support new mass of the lacking muscles. Get it?
Example: If your back is not strong enough, on what base will the pecs grow?


----------

